# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Mijn verhaal komt in het weekblad "mijn geheim".

## Onassa

Op 12 Juli komt er iemand van de redaktie van het weekblad "mijn geheim" mijn verhaal opnemen wat dan in het blad geplaatst gaat worden. het gaat over het gebeuren in 2001, de nare scheiding, de verkoop van mijn huis en de plotselinge dood van mijn moeder en dit alles gebeurde in 3 maanden tijd. De redaktie vond het zeer de moeite waard om dit verhaal te vertellen en te plaatsen.Hoe ik hiermee omgegaan ben, zeker ook gezien ik met depressies te kampen heb.
Misschien is dit wel een goede afsluiting voor een periode waar ik nog vaak mee bezig ben.
Is het niet het idee dat mijn ex nu 2 kinderen heeft, dan wel dat ik de laatste tijd mijn mams zo erg kan missen...
Zo zie je maar weer....sommige dingen kunnen bijna geen toeval zijn.

----------


## Onassa

Wilde nog wat editten enn toevoegen maar kreeg een engels talige melding dat dat niet kon.

----------


## dotito

Hallo Di,

Wie zijn idee wat dat om de redaktie langs te laten komen?Langs de ene kant wel een uniek idee,langs de andere kant moet je weer in je verleden graven(snap je?)Ja zo kan je misschien idd een punt zetten achter heel je verleden.Want het is ook niet niets wat je hebt meegemaakt!!
Ja leven kan soms hard zijn he meid,is precies of iedereen MOET in zijn leven iets meemaken,maar dan ieder op zijn manier.

Moet nu wel zeggen,toen ik destijds,veel met van alles bezig was.Daar bedoel ik mee;piekeren/hoofd boven water houden/hard werken/echtscheiding/enz....Had ik ook een depressie na ander.Maar op een gegeven moment heb ik gezegd;dit hou ik gewoon heel mijn leven niet vol!!Heb ik ook stap voor stap alles losgelaten en een plaats gegeven,en moet zeggen tot hier toe gaat het met me,zelfs zonder medicatie en ik kom ook van ver.
Hoop voor jou dat je vroeg of laat ook alles een plaats kan geven.Zodat je meer uit je leven kan halen,want gedane zaken nemen geen keer.

Veel liefs Do x x

----------


## Onassa

Hoi Do,

Ik kom aankomende week met een gedicht in mijn geheim, zo kwam het balletje aan het rollen.
Wat heen en weer gemaild over depressies en zo kwamen er wat verhalen.
Ook was er wel interesse naar mijn verhaal over mijn eerste ex, die me geestelijk/lichamelijk en geestelijk 6 jaar lang mishandelt heeft.
Maar daar zijn in die jaren zoveel nare dingen bij gebeurt, dst wil ik niet openlijk allemaal vertellen.
waarschijnlijk zijn hierdoor wel jaren later de depresssies ontstaan want dit had ik nooit verwerkt.
Het verhaal uit 2001 kan ik makkelijker vertellen, dat is verdrietmaar geen echte pijn ,snap je wat ik bedoel???
Het gekke is dus dat ik juits na die zware periode een hele lange tijd depressie vrij geweest ben.
Ik heb zelfs tijdens de uitvaart dienst van mijn moeder een hele brief aan haar voor staan lezen voor een volle zaal.
Die had ik de dagen ervoor tussen alle drukte door voor haar gemaakt en ook een hele foto collage die mee is gegaan haar kist in.
Ik denk ook niet dat ze zomaar toevallig in die periode overleden is.
Ze kon me bij leven niet meer helpen (kende me niet eens meer) maar vanuit de plek waar ze naartoe is gegaan heeft ze me wel kunnen helpen en steunen.
het verlies was groot....gezien alle toestanden op dat momemt, maar niet zomaar dus voor mijn gevoel.

Liefs terug, Diane

----------


## dotito

Hey Lieve Di,

Wat ik hier allemaal lees,daar kan ik ergens goed inkomen.Verdriet doet pijn,weet ik ook maar dat slijt met je jaren.Maar als je iets traumatische ervaringen hebt meegemaakt,dat wis je zomaar niet uit(begrijp je goed genoeg)???
Zoiets kan je niet zo vertellen,zulke rare dingen die je hebt meegemaakt,en dat moet ook niet.
Ik heb altijd zoiets als mensen het vertellen is het goed,vertellen ze het niet zullen ze hun reden wel hebben!
Wel raar dat je na zo'n zware periode geen depressie had,maar ze zeggen altijd dat de klop achteraf komt.Ja meid,je moet de moed maar hebben gehad destijds om voor een volle zaal een brief voor te lezen.(chapeau)
Wens je nog heel veel succes met je verhaal,in mijn geheim!!


Veel liefs Do

----------

